
Show HN: Intuitive Software Lingo (New effort, pull requests welcome) - amorphid
https://github.com/amorphid/intuitive_software_lingo
======
amorphid
I wanted to pin down some terms we throw around at work that were intuitive,
concise, and good enough for use in high level conversations about software.
Pull requests welcome.

